# proposition relative déterminative ou explicative - virgules



## Anikam

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'écris une phrase contenant plusieurs propositions subordonnées relatives, j'ai toujours du mal avec la ponctuation ! Je ne sais pas s'il faut ou non encadrer la subordonnée (introduite le plus souvent par qui) de virgules. je sais qu'il le faut quand il s'agit d'une relative explicative, le hic, c'est que je distingue mal une relative explicative d'une relative déterminative.

Je sais que la déterminative (sans virgules) est essentielle au sens du texte, alors que l'on peut supprimer l'explicative (à entourer de virgules) sans altérer ce sens. Mais curieusement, je n'arrive pas à appliquer cette règle, et je ne comprends pas, même avec les exemples de différentes grammaires !

Existe-t-il un "truc", une recette, qui me permettrait de reconnaître sans aucune confusion si je dois mettre les virgules ou pas ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Rushes

Je vais oser une réponse en espérant ne pas me tromper. Mais selon une explication que j'ai aperçue sur le web, la différence se situerait au niveau de la "fonction syntaxique" de chacune des deux propositions. La "déterminative" comme sa dénommination l'indique, agit "comme un déterminant", c'est-à-dire elle permet de se "référer" à un objet précis. Ainsi, au même titre qu'un déterminant, elle ne peut pas être séparée de son antécédent et fait partie intégrante du groupe nominal (ou syntagme nominal): 

ex: "Le gâteau que ma mère a fait est délicieux. 

Si vous enlevez "que ma mère a fait", la phrase est bien entendu grammaticale du point de vue de la syntaxe mais le sens est altéré. Ce ne serait plus "le gâteau" par rapport à "d'autres gâteaux" mais 
le gâteau par rapport à d'autres ensembles d'objets.

Je m'explique:

ex1: "Le gâteau que ma mère a fait est délicieux" (sous-entendu, mais pas celui de ma tante, par exemple, ou pas les autres)
ex2: "Le gâteau est délicieux." (sous-entendu possible: mais le reste du repas ne l'était pas) 

Vous voyez que dans l'exemple 1, le référentiel n'est pas le même que dans l'exemple 2. On situe le gâteau parmi un ensemble d'objets du même type alors que dans l'exemple 2, on le situe dans un ensemble de catégorie plus large (le repas, le fromage, etc.) au niveau de l'implicite. 

Ainsi, votre déterminative sert à préciser davantage de quel gâteau il s'agit comme un adjectif le ferait. Par conséquent, elle ferait partie du syntagme ou groupe nominal.

La relative explicative quant à elle ajoute en effet des informations non "référentielles" dans la phrase:

ex3: L'information que Jeanne vous a donnée, qui était erronée, a causé un bon nombre de malentendus au sein de l'équipe. 

Dans cet exemple 3, "qui était erronnée" est une information supplémentaire par rapport au fait que l'information que Jeanne a donné (GN) a causé des malentendus. Le "qui était erronnée " indique la "raison" ou la "cause" qui a conduit au malentendu mais n'indique rien de "référentiel" (c'est-à-dire, "c'est telle information et pas une autre". C'est "que Jeanne vous a donnée" qui est une relative "déterminative" car elle distingue l'information par rapport à une autre. Ce n'est pas celle de Jacques mais bien de Jeanne qui a causé des malentendus).

J'espère que mes explications sont claires...


----------



## volo

J’ose compléter les très précises et détaillées explications de Rushes par un seul exemple qui me paraît bien utile pour saisir la règle en question :
« Les touristes qui avaient faim se sont rendus au restaurant »
« Les touristes, qui avaient faim, se sont rendus au restaurant »
Si la première phrase nous parle de TOUS les touristes (en disant simplement  qu’ils étaient affamés), la deuxième précise que tous les touristes ne sont pas allés au restaurant, mais seulement ceux qui avaient faim.
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Volo, c'est l'inverse : 
_ Les touristes qui avaient faim se sont rendus au restaurant._ Seuls les touristes qui ont faim vont au restaurant.
_ Les touristes, qui avaient faim, se sont rendus au restaurant._ Tous les touristes ont faim, tous vont au restaurant.


----------



## volo

Merci, atcheque!
Je me suis un peu perdu, peut-être d'avoir trop réfléchi...

_Un peu_ signifiant ici _compl_ètement


----------



## OLN

Cette page pourrait t'être utile : http://www.btb.termiumplus.gc.ca/redac-chap?lang=fra&lettr=chapsect6&info0=6.1


> L’analyse comparée des deux phrases suivantes montre que *la virgule*,  par sa présence ou son absence, *peut changer complètement le sens *d’un  énoncé :
> 
> 
> Les employés qui ont obtenu une mutation sont satisfaits.
> Les employés, qui ont obtenu une mutation, sont satisfaits.
> La première phrase exprime l’idée qu’une partie seulement des  employés ont obtenu une mutation et que ces employés sont satisfaits.  Ici, *la relative restreint le sens de son antécédent*; elle est dite _*déterminative*_.
> 
> La deuxième phrase implique que tous les employés ont obtenu une  mutation et qu’ils sont tous satisfaits. La relative dans ce cas est  dite _*explicative*_. Le complément d’information  apporté par ce type de proposition n’a pas toujours la valeur d’une  explication; il consiste souvent *en une précision, en un simple  commentaire, en un renseignement* *tout à fait accessoire*.


A l'oral, la relative _explicative_ placée entre virgules ("apposée") est entourée de courtes poses et se prononce souvent avec un discret changement de ton.


----------



## Anikam

Merci beaucoup à tous, et à OLN pour le lien.

Soit la phrase : _Nathalie, qui commençait une licence d'histoire, avait obtenu un poste de surveillante dans le collège_ (où Pierre faisait sa philo).

Je mets entre virgules_ "qui commençait une licence d'histoire"_ parce que si j'enlève cette relative, la phrase garde son sens : Nathalie avait obtenu un poste, etc. 

On veut surtout apprendre au lecteur qu'elle avait obtenu un poste, et le fait qu'elle commence une licence d'histoire, n'est qu'une précision accessoire, une information dont on pourrait se passer, c'est bien ça ?

Mais on pourrait aussi se dire que cette précision ajoutée fait partie de la définition de Nathalie, de sa personnalité, de ce qu'elle est, donc… *la détermine* !    

Hou, la, la, l'air de rien, je trouve que c'est assez subtil comme règle. Ou alors, c'est moi qui coupe les cheveux en quatre (ce qui m'arrive assez souvent…)

Il est vrai que là, le "discret changement de ton" peut aider. Il me semble que si je prononce pour quelqu'un la phrase à haute voix, j'aurais tendance à légèrement changer de ton pour dire "qui commençait une licence d'histoire".

Encore merci  !


----------



## volo

Je crois que c'est un exemple assez tordu, les deux explications étant également possibles (la subordonnée comprise comme une déterminante et comme une explicative). Mais je mettrais les virgules car je comprends bien de qui il s'agit, dans le cas contraire (sans virgules) il faudrait qu'il y ait deux Nathalie ou plus (une qui commence sa licence, une autre qui ne le fait pas, ainsi de suite). Le raisonnement applicable aux "touristes, qui avaient faim," ne marche pas, puisqu'on ne parle pas de toutes les Nathalie venues de partout.
Bref, je vote pour les virgules!

Mais ne me dites pas que je me suis encore trompé!


----------



## tpfumefx

Je suis d'accord avec volo, dans l'exemple de Nathalie "_qui commençait une licence d'histoire"_(encadré de virgules); il s'agit d'une seule Nathalie que je connais trés bien, mais je ne fait que préciser le commencement de sa licence d'histoire "comme un élément accessoire". Sans la proposition relative, la phrase a toujours le même sens.


----------



## LV4-26

_Nathalie, qui commençait une licence d'histoire, avait obtenu un poste de surveillante dans le collège

_La relative ne peut pas être déterminative car il n'y a qu'une seule Nathalie.
Pour qu'une relative soit déterminative, il faut qu'elle "détermine" son antécédent. 
En ce sens, un nom *propre* ne peut pas être suivi d'une relative déterminative.
Par essence, un nom propre est déjà sur-déterminé. C'est même cela qui définit le sens de "nom propre" par opposition à "nom commun". 

Sauf à le faire précéder d'un article ==>.
_Je ne te parle pas de *la* Nathalie qui habite au troisième mais de celle que tu as connu en CP.
_Ces deux relatives sont bien déterminatives parce qu'il y a au moins deux femmes qui s'appellent Nathalie et il s'agit de "déterminer" de laquelle il est question.


----------



## Anikam

Merci à vous trois !

 En fait, un peu instinctivement, je trouvais qu'entre virgules, c'était bien. Mais si j'essayais de m'expliquer pourquoi, c'était confus ou ambigu ! Maintenant, j'y vois plus clair dans mon exemple.

 Tout de même , elle est délicate, cette règle… Comme j'ai un style (peut-être un peu lourd ou vieillot) plein de subordonnées relatives (de "que " et de "qui"), mais n'ai pas trop envie de m'en défaire, je crois que je reviendrai souvent relire vos réponses ainsi que l'enseignement où mène le lien fourni par OLN.

 Volo, je vous souhaite le succès à votre écrit.

Bien cordialement .


----------



## Anikam

Bonjour, encore moi, au secours !

Je suis désolée de venir de nouveau vous importuner.

Dans la phrase :

_Violette, décédée quelques années plus tôt dans cette ville, avait laissé à son voisinage *qui semblait tout ignorer de son passé* le souvenir d'une femme honnête et courageuse_.,

il me semble qu'il ne faut pas mettre de virgules, et cependant, je n'en suis pas tout à fait sûre.

(J'espère que je ne vais pas embrouiller Volo, mais peut-être a-t-il déjà remis son écrit, ou de toutes façons, a-t-il définitivement compris la règle, en tout cas, mieux que moi…).

 Merci.


----------



## tpfumefx

Je crois qu'on peut mettre l'élément ("qui semblait tout ignorer de son passé") entre virgules comme élément accessoire ; il s'agit donc d'une subordonnée relative explicative.


----------



## volo

Bonjour, Anikam,

Merci d'avoir pensé à moi une fois qu'il y besoin d'aide.
Et n'ayez pas peur de m'embrouiller, au contraire, votre question me permet de quitter le "brouillard" qui était beaucoup plus épais avant.
Bref, pour votre phrase. Moi aussi, tout comme tpfume_fx,_ j'encadrerais de virgules la phrase mise en gras, puisque je crois qu'il s'agit ici d'une subordonnée relative explicative.

Et très bonne soirée à vous  

Pour ce qui est de mon écrit, ça va bien, merci


----------



## LV4-26

_Violette, décédée quelques années plus tôt dans cette ville, avait laissé à son voisinage *qui semblait tout ignorer de son passé* le souvenir d'une femme honnête et courageuse_.,

Cette relative est clairement explicative dans la mesure où l'antécédent est *son voisinage*, que l'on ne peut déterminer davantage qu'il ne l'est déjà. Je pense qu'il en est toujours ainsi avec un adjectif posessif (et probablement quelques autres types de déterminants).

Je mettrais des virgules. Mais les omettre ne rend pas la phrase ambigue.


----------



## tpfumefx

Bonsoir,


> _Violette, décédée quelques années plus tôt dans cette ville, avait laissé à son voisinage *qui semblait tout ignorer de son passé* le souvenir d'une femme honnête et courageuse._



Je pense, notamment dans cette subordonnée, que le sens du contenu de la subordonnée joue un rôle important !

Il faut analyser le sens du contenu de la subordonnée pour savoir si la subordonnée mérite vraiment d'être encardré de virgules ou pas.

Dans cette exemple, où on parle de "l'ignorance du passé", la subordonnée n'ajoute aucune détermination à l'antécédent ; puisque tout le monde a l'air d'ignorer le passé.

Donc, elle est clairement explicative.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## LV4-26

Il peut être utile de supprimer la relative pour connaître son rôle exact.

Une fois qu'on a dit "son voisinage", on sait de qui il est question, on sait à qui elle a laissé le souvenir d'une femme honnête et courageuse. 
On s'en rend mieux compte si on supprime la relative.
_Violette, décédée quelques années plus tôt dans cette ville, avait laissé à son voisinage le souvenir d'une femme honnête et courageuse._
L'omission de la relative, si elle nous prive d'une information importante (car tout ce que l'on prend la peine d'écrire l'est, naturellement), ne nous empêche pas de savoir de qui il est exactement question.

Maintenant, prenons une phrase un peu différente.
_Violette, décédée quelques années plus tôt dans cette ville, avait laissé aux habitants qui ignoraient tout de son passé le souvenir d'une femme honnête et courageuse._
_Violette, décédée quelques années plus tôt dans cette ville, avait laissé aux habitants le souvenir d'une femme honnête et courageuse.
_Dans ce cas, la suppression de la relative nous empêche de savoir de qui il est précisément question.
Aux habitants ? Lesquels ? A priori, nous pensons qu'il s'agit de l'ensemble des habitants.
La subordonnée nous indique que non : il s'agit uniquement de ceux, parmi les habitants, qui ne connaissaient pas son passé.
Cette relative-là est déterminative.

Dans ce dernier cas, la présence ou l'absence de virgules fera toute la différence.
_Violette, décédée quelques années plus tôt dans cette ville, avait laissé aux habitants, qui ignoraient tout de son passé, le souvenir d'une femme honnête et courageuse.
_Cette fois, il s'agit bien de l'ensemble des  habitants et la relative est explicative.


----------



## Anikam

Bonjour, il me semble que vos explications se fraient peu à peu un passage à travers les brumes de mon incompréhension et que la lumière va peut-être enfin jaillir… 

Je viens ici non seulement les relire et vous en remercier, mais aussi parce que j'ai cliqué par inadvertance sur le lien "interrompre votre abonnement à cette discussion" dans ma messagerie ! Ce n'était donc pas du tout conforme à mon intention, mais seulement une maladresse ! 

Je souhaite au contraire que cela continue. S'il arrive qu'on m'envoie encore des explications et exemples, je veux le savoir, je suis preneuse, ô combien ! Peut-être mon intervention présente va-t-elle rétablir le lien, je ne sais pas. Je suis encore plus nulle en informatique qu'en grammaire !… 

En tout cas, encore merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Anikam said:


> _Violette, décédée quelques années plus tôt dans cette ville, avait laissé à son voisinage *qui semblait tout ignorer de son passé* le souvenir d'une femme honnête et courageuse_.


Cette proposition relative est bien descriptive ou explicative et non pas restrictive ou déterminative. Les virgules sont ici facultatives et ne changent pas le sens de la phrase comme déjà relevé par LV4-26. Pour ma part, je préférerais les omettre pour ne pas trop alourdir ou hacher la phrase. C'est en fait surtout une question de style et de rythme.


----------



## Anikam

Je me disais, aussi, que "ça faisait plus joli" sans virgules. Il me semble que les virgules, même justifiées, devant les relatifs, cela peut faire en effet hachuré, trop découpé, enlever de l'harmonie à la phrase. Enfin, parfois. En tout cas, l'application de cette règle est, pour moi, un fameux casse-tête. Merci, Maître Capello, merci à tous .


----------



## tpfumefx

Alors, d'après l'exemple de Anikam, on peut se rendre compte de trois types de propositions relatives :

1. Subordonnée relative déterminative "Jamais encadrée de virgules";

2. Subordonnée relative explicative "toujours encadrée de virgules" (les virgules jouent un rôle sémantique);

3. Subordonnée relative explicative "facultativement encadrée de virgules" (les virgules jouent un rôle stylistique ou rythmique).

Voilà, c'est bien limpide.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Anikam

Je pense que c'est ça. La déterminative n'a jamais de virgules. Quant à l'explicative, si (on trouve que) les virgules alourdissent le style et si elles ne sont pas indispensables au sens, on peut les omettre (mais ce n'est pas obligatoire). Bonne soirée!


----------



## volo

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Il s'agit toujours de cette interminable balade dans la brume de textes à virguler.

En lisant le roman de Jean-Christophe Grangé ''Le serment des limbes'' je suis tombé sur une phrase (au fait, sur deux phrases faisant suite) où l'omission des virgules ne serait guère justifiée.

Je vous donne un peu de contexte. Dans une clinique parisienne, on vient d'inventer une machine nouvelle destinée à abaisser la température des patients avant une intervention importante.

Et voici les phrases:
''Le sang passe dans la machine, qui le refroidit de quelques degrés, puis est réinjecté. On pratique cette boucle plusieurs fois jusqu'à atteindre une hypothermie artificielle, qui favorise une meilleure anesthésie."

Est-ce que vous êtes d'accord que sans virgules ces phrases-ci ne seront pas correctes?
Merci

Anikam, vous êtes là?


----------



## tpfumefx

Bonsoir Volo,


> Le sang passe dans la machine, qui le refroidit de quelques degrés, puis est réinjecté. On pratique cette boucle plusieurs fois jusqu'à atteindre une hypothermie artificielle, qui favorise une meilleure anesthésie.


Je crois que, sans virgules, ces phrases auront le même sens; puisque l'on sait déjà de quelle machine il est question :


> Dans une clinique parisienne, on vient d'inventer une machine nouvelle destinée à abaisser la température des patients avant une intervention importante.



Donc, la subordonnée, sans les virgules, n'ajoute aucune détermination indispensable; même chose va pour "l'hypothermie artificielle".

Ça serait donc tout simplement, d'après maître capello, une question de style. (les virgules sont facultatives)


----------



## Anikam

Je viens d'enlever les virgules dans les phrases de mon texte semblables à celles-là (avant de lire le message de Volo) ! Je les avais mises parce que j'avais compris qu'il s'agissait d'une subordonnée explicative. Cependant, suite à l'intervention de Maître Capello, si le sens de la phrase me semble évident sans la (ou les) virgule(s), je préfère ne pas les mettre. Je trouve que c'est plus élégant, un _qui_ (ou un _que_)sans virgule devant, dans une phrase pas très longue. J'espère ne pas être dans l'erreur…


----------



## volo

Bonjour tout le monde!
Anikam, tpfumefx, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses bien détaillées!!!

Ça me fait énormément plaisir que pour nous trois la compréhension du problème des virgules coïncide. La leçon de Maître Capello est donc bien apprise!

Moi aussi, tout comme vous, je crois que ces subordonnées sont clairement explicatives, mais la présence de virgules en alourdissant la lecture, elles s'en passent facilement.

Donc, la vision du style (cadence et rytme) de J-C Grangé est carrément différente de la nôtre. Bon, à trois contre un, on les lui enlève, ces sacrées virgules!

Merci, les amis, pour ce grand travail en petit groupe, petit mais combien unanime!

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## tpfumefx

Bonjour tout le monde,

En effet, le doute persistait dans la mesure où il existe une ponctuation expressive, qui n’est pas soumise à des règles fixes, mais plutôt à des intentions stylistiques.

Il faut donc se rendre compte de deux types de fonctions :

1. Fonction sémantique : l'usage des virgules est indispensable à la différenciation de la subordonnée relative (déterminative, ou explicative).

2. Fonction stylistique : l'usage des virgules est facultative quand il s'agit d'une relative explicative.


Bonne journée !


----------



## Anikam

Autrement dit, une fois que l'on a défini si la subordonnée relative est déterminative ou explicative, on pourra mettre entre virgules ou non selon son goût l'explicative, alors qu*'on ne mettra jamais entre virgules la déterminative.
*
J'espère que j'ai bien compris, car j'ai changé toute la ponctuation (du moins, celle qui concerne la distinction des subordonnées relatives par la virgule ou son absence), et je suis comme Volo, j'en ai par-dessus la tête de ces satanées virgules ! Je crois que de toutes façons je vais laisser mon texte comme ça… Il me semble, en me relisant, qu'on comprend !

Merci, tpfumex .


----------



## Maître Capello

Anikam said:


> on ne mettra jamais entre virgules la déterminative.






> on pourra mettre entre virgules ou non selon son goût l'explicative


Pas tout à fait. Tout dépend en fait du contexte et de la phrase en question. Si l'on reprend les exemples de volo, on n'a pas le choix :

_Les touristes qui avaient faim se sont rendus au restaurant._ ↔ proposition relative *déterminative* (forcément sans virgules)
_Les touristes*,* qui avaient faim*,* se sont rendus au restaurant._ ↔ proposition relative *explicative* avec virgules obligatoires

Ce n'est une affaire de style que s'il n'y a aucun risque d'ambiguïté.


----------

